
Kickstarter Is (Sorta) Debt – A Bolt Case Study - simplimedia
https://medium.com/@maneeshsethi/kickstarter-is-sorta-debt-a-bolt-case-study-4c879753d85d#.gg0vd7cfk
======
maneesh
Hi all --- I'm the founder of Pavlok. Happy to answer any questions you might
have!

